
Meet the Renegades of the Intellectual Dark Web - hudon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/08/opinion/intellectual-dark-web.html
======
Shule
this was worth it just for the photos themselves. As a European, I find the
struggles of your intellectuals echoing what happens here in a very strange,
distorted way. Or is it us echoing you?

